# Brew Apps



## doombrewer (23/2/12)

Hey all, 

I've just made the move to a smart phone, my mate's got a decent brewing app on his Iphone, I've had a bit of a look around for android equivalents but yet to find anything I'm overly stoked on. 

Just wondering if anyone else has dabbled with the android brew apps and could recommend any worth checking out.

Cheers.


----------



## enuun (23/2/12)

Not sure if it is available fo Android but ibrewmaster is the one i use.


----------



## kcurnow (23/2/12)

Sorry Doombrewer, i use Beer Alchemy on my iPad so i dont know of any android apps.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/2/12)

"Brewzor Calculator" has a good bunch of reference calculators.
"Brew Timer" is handy if you don't like watching the clock for your next hop addition. 
I keep "BJCPDroid" for reference purposes.
All 3 of the above are free, and available on the Android marketplace.

But, I usually just print out a copy of my recipe from Beersmith on my PC, and use this during my brew day, then file it afterwards. Permanent record, not susceptible to hard-drive crash


----------



## doombrewer (24/2/12)

enuun said:


> Not sure if it is available fo Android but ibrewmaster is the one i use.



Cheers for that, that looks perfect , set for android release in March so shall keep an eye on it.



WarmBeer said:


> "Brewzor Calculator" has a good bunch of reference calculators.
> "Brew Timer" is handy if you don't like watching the clock for your next hop addition.
> I keep "BJCPDroid" for reference purposes.
> All 3 of the above are free, and available on the Android marketplace.
> ...



Thanks for that Brewzor was one I grabbed, seems pretty good so far, just been trying to find something that did everything in the one app rather than having a few, just being fussy I guess. Good point on the permanent records though, will be mindful of trusting technology alone haha


----------



## HaveFun (29/10/17)

what is the one brew app to go for ?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Brewnicorn (30/10/17)

I got to thinking about this after reading your post. I don’t know if android has brewpal, I just downloaded it for iPhone. Simple interface. Seems to have plenty of options for customisation and has a database of malts and commercial yeasts built in. Not sure if that will help but experience so far for me although limited is good. And it’s $3 on Apple AppStore. Seems a great budget option if you can get it. 
Cheers.


----------



## HaveFun (30/10/17)

i will give it a go 

so far i have the BrewTracker and the Brew Log...

thanks

cheers
stefan


----------



## simplefisherman (31/10/17)

BrewR is the app i use works well.


----------



## Moad (31/10/17)

WarmBeer said:


> "Brewzor Calculator" has a good bunch of reference calculators.
> "Brew Timer" is handy if you don't like watching the clock for your next hop addition.
> I keep "BJCPDroid" for reference purposes.
> All 3 of the above are free, and available on the Android marketplace.
> ...



You can store your Beersmith directory in dropbox, that way you can sync it to multiple PCs and it is also backed up. Sorry OT


----------



## Fro-Daddy (2/11/17)

I also use BrewR, seems to be ok for what I need.


----------



## mtb (2/11/17)

Moad said:


> You can store your Beersmith directory in dropbox, that way you can sync it to multiple PCs and it is also backed up. Sorry OT


You don't use the Cloud feature of Beersmith? It's accessible from both the desktop version and the app..


----------



## earle (2/11/17)

mtb said:


> You don't use the Cloud feature of Beersmith? It's accessible from both the desktop version and the app..


Is the cloud feature still only good for recipes? Doesn't sync inventory etc?


----------



## mtb (2/11/17)

Ah.. no not inventory, just recipes. Only practical if - like me - you design your recipes & maintain inventory on your main PC and load up the same recipe on your phone to track your brew day


----------



## earle (2/11/17)

Yeah, I like and use Beersmith but I'd like to be able to access full functionality and the same live files from multiple devices (even if their only PC's and laptops). Copying a recipe to the cloud so you can access it on the app isn't really the same. Think it's time for me to look into the dropbox solution again.


----------



## Moad (4/11/17)

mtb said:


> You don't use the Cloud feature of Beersmith? It's accessible from both the desktop version and the app..



I use cloud as well, a mate and I connect to the same cloud account to share recipes but I keep my own data in my dropbox. It is a bit painful when you add it on to a new PC or reimage etc but it is worth the hassle


----------

